# Current flow



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

As a general rule, what should the flow/hr of combined filteration and powerheads be compared to tank size for a planted tank?

total flow/hr : tank size


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

divine said:


> As a general rule, what should the flow/hr of combined filteration and powerheads be compared to tank size for a planted tank? Total flow/hr : tank size


Hi divine,

Very much depends on what kind of fish you keep and how much you feed them. And of course do you plan to have an overstocking or understocking situation.

As a general rule if you keep Pygo's, you need an efficient filtration to take away all the leftovers when feeding as those fishes tear their food in parts fiercely.
Also remember that many Piranhas like a strong current to swin in.

This is also to say that no filtration will ever compensate regular water changes.
I would get a filter with a flow of at least 10 liters/hour per a tank gallon (US).
I myself have a 150 gallon tank with 4 Pygos and a filtration of 2.000 litres/hour.

Regards,


----------

